# What media do you use to watch your movies?



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 22, 2009)

There are plenty of programs out there that will allow you to watch your movies with.  However, which of them do you prefer or offer the best movie enjoyment experience?

DIVX
Media Player Classic
PowerDVD
Quick Time
VLC Media Player
WinDVD
Windows Media Player (version 11 or 12 or whatever comes with Win7/Vista)
Other?


----------



## MRCL (Nov 22, 2009)

VLC. I love that sleek player.


----------



## erocker (Nov 22, 2009)

I use WMP with Vista and use various addon codecs but I use Hulu a lot more than I watch standalone movies. I've never had any issues with Windows Media Player. It would be nice if Microsoft had a larger codec libarary though.


----------



## audiotranceable (Nov 22, 2009)

Media? I use a optical disk. If not than a file from somewhere


----------



## Soylent Joe (Nov 22, 2009)

VLC. WMP was having a time trying to get the codecs for my Blu-Ray rips so I decided to change.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 22, 2009)

Intersting, I thought that most of the responses would be media player classic right off the bat.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 22, 2009)

Zoom Player Pro with the CCCP for my codec pack for videos.

Foobar2000 for audio.

VLC as a back-up.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 22, 2009)

Vlc + Cccp


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 22, 2009)

WMP 12/11 for plaing my DVD rips depending on if the machine is Vista or Win7.
PowerDVD for Blu-Ray and DVDs.
Winamp for music.


----------



## Izliecies (Nov 22, 2009)

Vlc


----------



## hv43082 (Nov 22, 2009)

VLC for movies.  WinAmp for music.


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 22, 2009)

WMP and k-lite codec pack.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Nov 22, 2009)

VLC for video
Songbird for audio


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 22, 2009)

The KM Player.  VLC as backup when media gives me guff.  No codecs required.


----------



## HammerON (Nov 22, 2009)

WMP (Windows 7)
Quicktime (game trailers - MOV files)
PowerDVD for Blu-ray


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 22, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> WMP and k-lite codec pack.



Only drawback with that is MP4 Videos won't work.

MPC supports it but I want WMP for full control.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 22, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> Only drawback with that is MP4 Videos won't work.
> 
> MPC supports it but I want WMP for full control.



Try the CCCP instead of K-lite.


----------



## troyrae360 (Nov 22, 2009)

windows media player with sharky codecs, plays almost anything including BlueRay, even plays ISO files without the need to mount them!!


----------



## Naelex (Nov 22, 2009)

Gom player for everything (with deluxe skin), with vlc as backup - though i really dislike vlc compared to gom. I mostly play x264 encoded films within mkv containers.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 22, 2009)

VLC or WMP

For college i use Windows media player classic as college doesn't have codecs and that plays them all without an installation.


----------



## theonedub (Nov 23, 2009)

Win7 WMP for everything, with Winamp used occasionally for music. 

I used to use VLC and some other programs, but WMP seems to be the only player I can use without stuttering w/ WCG and F@H @ 100%.


----------



## dir_d (Nov 23, 2009)

WMP x64 Classic, ffdshow x64bit build, haali media splitter x64


----------



## HalfAHertz (Nov 23, 2009)

WMP home cinema with no other codecs - plays everything I throw at it
Winamp for music
both are free...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 23, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Try the CCCP instead of K-lite.



Well i was chatting with a buddy and he said K-Lite Mega has the stuff needed for MP4 and Real fileformats


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 23, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> Well i was chatting with a buddy and he said K-Lite Mega has the stuff needed for MP4 and Real fileformats



CCCP is teh hawtness best believe


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 23, 2009)

DIVX
WMP 11(or whatever is on Win.7)
Realplayer 
between those 3 i can play everything that i need/want


----------



## AsRock (Nov 23, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Zoom Player Pro with the CCCP for my codec pack for videos.
> 
> Foobar2000 for audio.
> 
> VLC as a back-up.



I like Zoom player.  I only watch game vids and alike with it though.  For vids i just use a PS3 as it's much cheaper to run than a whole comp.


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 23, 2009)

Media Player Classic + CCCP.
Worked with everything I have ever played.


----------



## angelkiller (Nov 23, 2009)

I used to be a VLC / Songbird kind of guy.

Now I've moved on the Media Player Classic Home Cinima / Foobar2000. Not as flashy looking, but more functional imo.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 23, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> DIVX
> WMP 11(or whatever is on Win.7)
> Realplayer
> between those 3 i can play everything that i need/want



Real Player takes me back a few years.  I stop using it when they required you to log in to get the latest versions.  Then they wanted to charge for it.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 23, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Real Player takes me back.  I stop using it when they required you to log in to get the latest versions.  Then they wanted to charge for it.



its BS that they want to charge for it but the free one fills my needs just fine.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 23, 2009)

CCCP with MPC-HC for the player.


many people use VLC because its the 'easy' one. they dont run into its compatibility issues and slow performance doesnt matter on most of their systems, so they never look elsewhere.


----------



## angelkiller (Nov 23, 2009)

Hey Mussels,

Why use CCCP & MPC-HC? Doesn't MPC-HC use it's own built in codecs?




Hey look, I got your name right this time


----------



## francis511 (Nov 23, 2009)

These..

Wmp for most things and because you can minimize it
Mpc-hc for x264
Vlc for when it won`t work on anything else or incomplete files
And bsplayer for when you have to fool around with subtitles or aspect ratios.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 23, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Win7 WMP for everything, with Winamp used occasionally for music.
> 
> I used to use VLC and some other programs, but WMP seems to be the only player I can use without stuttering w/ WCG and F@H @ 100%.



Zoom gives me no stuttering running WCG + 3*f@h gpu clients at 100%



eidairaman1 said:


> Well i was chatting with a buddy and he said K-Lite Mega has the stuff needed for MP4 and Real fileformats



CCCP plays mp4. Need to download Real Alternative for Real formats tho.

K-Lite is ok if you know a lot about codecs, and how to manually configure them if needed, but it's full of conflicts out of the box. CCCP is completely painless. Plus, many encoders rip with CCCP in mind these days.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Nov 23, 2009)

Media Player Classic + CCCP
VLC for movies
Foobar 2000 for music. God I love Foobar!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 23, 2009)

Everybody seems to have their own little system for stuff and what they use for what.  I am shocked this hasn't turned into a "your doing it wrong" thread.  I am so proud.


----------



## MN12BIRD (Nov 23, 2009)

Vlc


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 23, 2009)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Everybody seems to have their own little system for stuff and what they use for what.  I am shocked this hasn't turned into a "your doing it wrong" thread.  I am so proud.



everybody has there favorites and ones that work best for them. don't see any reason for anyone to tell someone that they are doing it wrong. I see it like this... If there choices are working for them and fill there needs then they aren't doing it wrong then.


----------



## JTS (Nov 23, 2009)

Most of the files I watch are pretty standard,  so I don't really need specialized codecs.

VLC 
(spacebar for quick play/pause + better volume adjustment on quiet caps/rips  - overall lower PQ quality though  )

WMP12
(because it's there and for the odd .wmv / DVD)

Foobar 2000

Winamp 
(for when I feel like watching  visualizations on my projector - I haven't found any better apps yet for visualizations)


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 23, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> everybody has there favorites and ones that work best for them. don't see any reason for anyone to tell someone that they are doing it wrong. I see it like this... If there choices are working for them and fill there needs then they aren't doing it wrong then.



I know, but I have seen this thread before and it descending into a people selling their method and program lists like they got commissions on it.  It got a bit too heated for my blood after that.


----------



## freaksavior (Nov 23, 2009)

7Media Center and Arcsoft total media theater and mymovie 3


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 23, 2009)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I know, but I have seen this thread before and it descending into a people selling their method and program lists like they got commissions on it.  It got a bit too heated for my blood after that.



I have seen many threads like that and to be honest i don't see any reason for it.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 23, 2009)

angelkiller said:


> Hey Mussels,
> 
> Why use CCCP & MPC-HC? Doesn't MPC-HC use it's own built in codecs?
> 
> ...



it has a few built in codecs, most of them very poor.

People mistake it for having its own codecs, merely because it uses the codecs already installed into the system - that includes ones available to windows media player, or from other codec packs (quicktime, realplayer, powerDVD, etc)

CCCP has some of the most compatible, and highest performing codecs. its hard to not reccomend it.


----------



## Triprift (Nov 23, 2009)

Media player classic and VLC.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 23, 2009)

WMP 12 with k-lite mega and x64


----------



## HalfAHertz (Nov 23, 2009)

Mussels said:


> it has a few built in codecs, most of them very poor.
> 
> People mistake it for having its own codecs, merely because it uses the codecs already installed into the system - that includes ones available to windows media player, or from other codec packs (quicktime, realplayer, powerDVD, etc)
> 
> CCCP has some of the most compatible, and highest performing codecs. its hard to not reccomend it.



Thanks, that's good to know. But it deffinately has some H.264 codecs packed with it, coz it's the only damn player that gives smooth playback when watching my HD home movies with a sony camcorder...


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 23, 2009)

WMP 11, Quicktime if i have to use it for MP4 format and Divx

Anyone got the latest powerDVD program on their comp?


----------



## Easo (Nov 23, 2009)

WMP and VLC, very rarely Media Player Classic.


----------



## holy_ (Nov 23, 2009)

MPC with K-lite Codec


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 23, 2009)

VLC for movies, MediaMonkey for music.


----------



## thraxed (Nov 23, 2009)

All you have to do is install a mp4 splitter to play mp4, most codec packs dont install the splitters so you have to do that separately, usually through dos.  Same for flash files. Or just use vlc player.


----------



## kenkickr (Nov 23, 2009)

VLC for movies and Media Player for music.


----------



## ste2425 (Nov 23, 2009)

wmp for music and gom player for movies


----------



## Flak (Nov 23, 2009)

All of my media is on my fileserver which serves it all to my PS3 in the home theatre using PS3M, in the process of ripping my entire dvd and blu-ray collection to my fileserver.

All of my PCs and Laptops use ffdshow, Matroska Splitter, Quicktime Alternative, Realtime Alternative and MPC as the player for video.  Audio is handled by 1by1.


----------



## i789 (Nov 24, 2009)

VLC is pretty good and simple so is the Media Player Classic


----------



## Wile E (Nov 25, 2009)

thraxed said:


> All you have to do is install a mp4 splitter to play mp4, most codec packs dont install the splitters so you have to do that separately, usually through dos.  Same for flash files. Or just use vlc player.



CCCP does install them. In fact, most codec packs do, and it doesn't require going to the command prompt. The 2 most popular are Haali or Gabest. I recommend Haali.


----------



## @RaXxaa@ (Nov 25, 2009)

I got the CCC codecs, and MPC the simplist nothing else


----------



## sixor (Nov 27, 2009)

mpc home cinema, klite codec pack, it´s very easy to activate dxva for hd files, or regular mp4


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 27, 2009)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> WMP 11, Quicktime if i have to use it for MP4 format and Divx
> 
> Anyone got the latest powerDVD program on their comp?



http://www.afterdawn.com/guides/archive/how_to_play_mp4_files.cfm


----------

